# nintendo ds lite



## jango1975 (9 Dec 2007)

hi all happy christmas
any body know were i can get a nintendo ds ,my sister needs one for her little fella i know its  a longshot at this stage ,have tried all over dublin ,a friend of hers promised to book her one but let her down 
cheers


----------



## joejoe (9 Dec 2007)

We are also in the same boat we need one for a good friend of ours.

Anybody know some where in the kildare, laois, killkenny or surrounding areas?

Joejoe


----------



## ninsaga (9 Dec 2007)

know anyone going to the US? might be your best option if you can't get them here


----------



## bubbles61999 (9 Dec 2007)

i was out shopping yesterday in Waterford and they had some in Gamestop, failing that you could try ebay.


----------



## lorna (9 Dec 2007)

there is no problem with obtaining ds lite's in the UK, must be just a prob in ireland.  probs with getting the wii here but any amount of ds lites to be got in any shop from argos, toysrus, smyths, games shop etc.


----------



## nad (9 Dec 2007)

try here/Campaign.http://www.play.com/Games/Games/6-/Campaign.html?campaign=1925&cid=1073483


----------



## Shannon81 (10 Dec 2007)

my sister got one in Drogheda last Friday, i had heard Smyths were geting in a delievery then, however they were gone by noon on Friday.  They had them in Jervis aswell, you will just have to ring smyths(if they ever answer)!


----------



## jrewing (10 Dec 2007)

lorna said:


> there is no problem with obtaining ds lite's in the UK, must be just a prob in ireland. probs with getting the wii here but any amount of ds lites to be got in any shop from argos, toysrus, smyths, games shop etc.


 
Problem seems to be in UK as well. Out-of-stock in all Argos, Toys R Us and Gamestops in London area at least. Any tips ?


----------



## Z€R0 (11 Dec 2007)

Not sure if this helps anyone, but I've just bought a nintendo ds lite online.

<Link Removed>

I opted for the enamel blue ds lite, as I have yet to see it any stores in Ireland. They use UPS (instead of the Royal Mail), and have an expedited delivery option (for a few extra pound), which claims to have your ds lite delivered within 3-4 days.

Total cost including delivery? c. 210 euros.

May seem a bit over the top, but it's the most reasonably priced one I could find online who could (hopefully) deliver it before Christmas. The added kicker is that the enamel blue one looks a bit different (white, silver and black ones are available too).

Just hope it gets here before Christmas now!


----------



## Z€R0 (11 Dec 2007)

... and just after posting that, I googled the name of the company, and found this nugget!

[broken link removed]

In other words - don't use this website - I may have done me cash!

These Nintendos will be the death of me, I swear!!!!!!!


----------



## Pique318 (12 Dec 2007)

check Dunnes Stores better value beats them all...

they had 'em for sale behind the cust serv counter yesterday in the local one.


----------



## Leo (12 Dec 2007)

Z€R0 said:


> ... and just after posting that, I googled the name of the company, and found this nugget!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I've removed the link so no one else gets caught.
Leo


----------



## Z€R0 (12 Dec 2007)

Thanks Leo - I should have done that myself last night, but i was too busy looking at an idiot in the mirror.

From reading the eurogamer forum, it looks like I will probably get the DS - albeit if it's before Christmas, God only knows. If/When received it will also be the US version.

Can't believe these guys have not been shut down. It's not like they're new either.


----------



## jrewing (12 Dec 2007)

Pique318 said:


> check Dunnes Stores better value beats them all...
> 
> they had 'em for sale behind the cust serv counter yesterday in the local one.


 
Where was that ?


----------



## foxylady (12 Dec 2007)

try virgin in Dundrum


----------



## Pique318 (12 Dec 2007)

jrewing said:


> Where was that ?


 
Donegal


----------



## jakfrost (12 Dec 2007)

Virgin in Dundrum have them.Got a black one with two games for €255. The queue is building pretty fast though.


----------



## jango1975 (12 Dec 2007)

hi alll thanks for your help in getting one ,went straight from work to virgin in dundrum they had about 20 behind the counter ,also had bout 20 nintendo wii,
cheers


----------



## Mahons (12 Dec 2007)

Hi,

Managed to get a pink one up in Gamestop (Stephen's Green) today for my father!! yes my father but it was the only colour they had left. Anyone interested in swapping for a white/black or silver?

Thanks

Mahons


----------



## DeBarr (13 Dec 2007)

Just ordered one from Komplett.ie. They have a shipment due in next Monday (17th) (White Only) and can ship in 1-4 days depending on who you get to deliver it (An Post, DHL etc). It's bundled with a Grip Charger unit. 189 + shipping....


----------



## dublindj (13 Dec 2007)

Mahons said:


> Hi,
> 
> Managed to get a pink one up in Gamestop (Stephen's Green) today for my father!! yes my father but it was the only colour they had left. Anyone interested in swapping for a white/black or silver?
> 
> ...


 
Want to swap it for a white one?


----------



## Mahons (13 Dec 2007)

sorry, managed to organise a swap in work.


----------



## dublindj (13 Dec 2007)

well i was let down on the white one so if anyone knows where I can get one please please please let me know


----------



## Mahons (14 Dec 2007)

Keep ringing Game and Gamestop, they say they are getting more in before christmas but be prepared to queue.


----------



## Z€R0 (14 Dec 2007)

*DeBarr*
*Just ordered one from Komplett.ie. They have a shipment due in next Monday (17th) (White Only) and can ship in 1-4 days depending on who you get to deliver it (An Post, DHL etc). It's bundled with a Grip Charger unit. 189 + shipping....*



Thanks Debarr... ordered one online last night. Should be with me by Wednesday.

Thank God that 'mare of a hunt is over!


----------



## jrewing (14 Dec 2007)

I ordered on Komplett.ie too. I didn't really want the accessory kit that came with it, but it beats sitting there with a red face on Xmas morning. Now, I just have to hope that they get their delivery!


----------



## gocall01 (14 Dec 2007)

jrewing said:


> I ordered on Komplett.ie too. I didn't really want the accessory kit that came with it, but it beats sitting there with a red face on Xmas morning. Now, I just have to hope that they get their delivery!


 
ditto! 

Quick question - are games like the *Brain Game* easy to get or are they in limited supply also?


----------



## foxylady (14 Dec 2007)

gocall01 said:


> ditto!
> 
> Quick question - are games like the *Brain Game* easy to get or are they in limited supply also?


 
They can be got almost anywhere for €30


----------



## gocall01 (14 Dec 2007)

Bingo Bango so, sorted for Christmas!
Cheers.


----------



## DeBarr (14 Dec 2007)

For games (if you want  to be 100% sure) you can pre-book them from Smyths or Argos online and collect them within a number of days.....


----------



## davidoco (16 Dec 2007)

If your really stuck for or not wanting to spend hours walking around the shops getting "not in stock" laughs I can get a black or white DS Lite from my brother coming over from the US next weekend 22nd.

I can only get one or two and not pink.  I'll pick up a Irish charger and it will be new in boxed, plastic still on.  Pickup in Carlow/Naas for I'm thinking 200.


----------



## jrewing (18 Dec 2007)

jrewing said:


> I ordered on Komplett.ie too. I didn't really want the accessory kit that came with it, but it beats sitting there with a red face on Xmas morning. Now, I just have to hope that they get their delivery!


 
Komplett have come through it seems! I received a shipping invoice today for the Nintendo DS Lite...niiiccceeee.


----------



## Z€R0 (18 Dec 2007)

Yip, same here... my DS is currently with the DHL delivery driver in Dublin. Having gone from the Netherlands to Belgium then over to the U.K. and finally Dublin.


----------



## hairyfish (18 Dec 2007)

Lads HMV in Swords and Blanchardstown both had them in stock yesterday and they reccomended you ring up each morning at 9 to check .... 

i woulda said Komplett also, 12 euro shipping, cant go wrong!


----------



## highly (18 Dec 2007)

by complete sheer fluke i got one in game on dawson street. 

sorry for the double posting of topics by the way.


----------

